# Switchback XT tuning?



## tmarch (Jun 7, 2002)

Either shorten your arrows or try a lighter point, the 55/75 at 30 inches would be borderline for spine, but a 100 grain point will help.


----------



## briarjumper12 (May 1, 2006)

Go over to the mathews forum and some those guys could you fixed right up.


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

this a typical problem with the switchback, try this, set your rest 13/16 off the side of the riser shoot it through paper a couple of times then move the rest 1/32" to the right shoot it through paper a couple of more times,then do the same thing to the left,look at all your results and see where your tear improved when you are sure your rest is the best place make sure your limbs are tightened all the way down then back them out 4 turns put the bow in a press and take off the left side yolk and twist it 3 turns and put it back on,paper tune again and i bet your results will be alot better,adjust from there.you can twist it more than 3 turns but just keep checking your ata and make sure 1 side doesent go any more than an1/8" difference from the other side,hope this helps.
if you have any ? you can call 513 625-0148 

DUSTIN


----------



## 808hunta (Apr 5, 2006)

MR.B said:


> this a typical problem with the switchback, try this, set your rest 13/16 off the side of the riser shoot it through paper a couple of times then move the rest 1/32" to the right shoot it through paper a couple of more times,then do the same thing to the left,look at all your results and see where your tear improved when you are sure your rest is the best place make sure your limbs are tightened all the way down then back them out 4 turns put the bow in a press and take off the left side yolk and twist it 3 turns and put it back on,paper tune again and i bet your results will be alot better,adjust from there.you can twist it more than 3 turns but just keep checking your ata and make sure 1 side doesent go any more than an1/8" difference from the other side,hope this helps.
> if you have any ? you can call 513 625-0148
> 
> DUSTIN


*DO NOT BACK OUT YOUR BOLTS MORE THAN 2 1/2 TIMES**!*The XT uses coarse thread bolts and Mathews has stated that the maximum recommended turn out is 2.5 times. Also, you should set your ATA to the spec (31"). Measure on the arrow shelf side. The other side can be up 1/16" longer. You should check the cam timing holes (they should be parallel to the string).


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

i back mine out 4 turns,it takes more than that to remove the limbs,2.5 turns will be fine just puts more stress on the limbs,but play with arrow rest and if it dont get better, you need to adjust the yolk to set idler lean like i said before,but the cam timing on a single cam bow has nothing to do with a left tear,but you will get the best performance out of you bow with the cam timing set.


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

let me clear something up when i say mine i mean the bows that come in my shop i personally do not own one of these bows any longer,i work on more switchbacks than any other bow for this problem,im not saying i know everything but this is what works for me,also i took the grip off for 1 of my friends and it cleared his right up,but i dont like to shoot without a grip,another way is buy a ross and you eliminate the problem altogether thats what i did perfect bullet holes every time.


----------



## 808hunta (Apr 5, 2006)

MR.B said:


> i back mine out 4 turns,it takes more than that to remove the limbs,2.5 turns will be fine just puts more stress on the limbs,but play with arrow rest and if it dont get better, you need to adjust the yolk to set idler lean like i said before,but the cam timing on a single cam bow has nothing to do with a left tear,but you will get the best performance out of you bow with the cam timing set.


The Switchback limb bolts can be backed out safely 5 full turns. The *XT*, however, has different limb bolts and it is recommended that the maximum back out of the limbs is only 2.5 turns. I believe Hawkeye says he has a XT. I agree that idler lean is a major culprit in tuning issues (i.e. left tear). I mentioned the cam timing since he was adjusting the cable yoke, he might as well check the cam timing while he was at it. Having the bow in specs helps eliminate the bow as the problem and then he can work on grip/torque, form, rest and fletching contact issues. It could be a spine issue too


----------



## MR.B (Jan 14, 2006)

you make good points,and i do realize he has an xt,as i had one also and i back the bolts out 4 turns if mathews recommends not doing it dont do it but it can be done with no harm,mathews also recomended 5 turns out on the switchback and they were blowing upbecause the threads wouldnt hold,so i can see why they would only recomend 2.5 turns out to try and cover them selfs with the xt thats where i guess the course threaded bolts came in


----------



## flair (Aug 2, 2004)

Mathews states:

do not back out limb bolts no more than 2.5 times for shooting purposes.

do not back out limb bolts no more than 5 times for pressing purposes.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Let me see if I can help, first go over to Mathews forum, and look for Vinces tuning guide.
Let me explain it, setting idle lean. Place a arrow on the self side of the top idler, you want the tip of the arrow to meet with the nock position. To adjust this you put twist's in the buss cable on the same side you are placing the arrow. Once this is done, measure centershot, mine was 9/16" using a bow square as a centershot tool, arrow running threw the berger hole, or mounting screw, set nock at level, and I was shooting bullet holes with Easton ST Axis 340's.
I also switched to blazer vanes, and shot cockvane down to help with clearance.
Hope this helps, plus I gave the Trophy taker alittle more time in the up position to give just a hair more support before dropping away, also I use the original rest with the small tonque to less'n the contact issue.


----------



## Hawkeye Archer (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys!!! I will try the simple stuff first... ie. stiffen the spine by shooting lighter points.... then I will go from there....


----------

